# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  any anabolics show up on a 10 panel drug test?

## NOVAK7669

does anyone know if any of the anabolics out there would show up on a 10 panel drug test?

----------


## Bonaparte

No, they will not.
The only remotely related thing that will is ephedrine.

----------


## kolaking

NOOOOO! i think the newest edition to the panel is Methadone. They only test for mind altering substances. Your fine!

----------

